# Boost libraries on SPARC



## bnorton916 (Nov 4, 2013)

It seems that the boost libraries are unsupported on SPARC due to some x86 assembler code. Does anyone know more information about this?  I was hoping to install a word processor but everything (abiword, gnomeoffice, openoffice, libreoffice) seems to depend on boost libraries.

Bill


----------



## youngunix (Nov 5, 2013)

You'd get better answers using boost's community page.
Check the release notes of the version you are using.


----------

